
With Uber’s IPO, Dara Khosrowshahi Is Taking Travis Kalanick’s Company Public - robbiet480
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/03/technology/uber-ipo-ceo-dara-khosrowshahi-travis-kalanick.html
======
SilasX
Strange title. Yes, an IPO _means_ taking the company public. (Reminds me of
that Infinity War line: "Yeah, that's what 'killing you' means ...?")

Edit: Based on (what I think) the author is trying to emphasize with this
phrasing, I think a better title would be "With Uber's IPO, Khosrowshahi
cements founder's removal"

~~~
mikejulietbravo
Interesting to me though that they wouldn't let a founder be there. Point
aside that Uber became pretty toxic and messed up its rep. Under Kalanick it
also became what it is today, amassed a ton of capital, etc.

Not really defending TK here, but I think it's pretty lame that the guy who
made the company what it is doesn't get to be part of what's essentially a "we
made it" ceremony.

~~~
SilasX
According to the article, it's because the new CEO is really trying to purge
any vestige of the loose-cannon "bro" culture that he (rightly or wrongly)
feels Kalanick fostered.

